# Wood shavings safe for birds?



## Kazooie (May 1, 2015)

Well, I just adopted two new dwarf hamsters.  I was wondering if having them housed in the same room as Baby and I would be okay? I am worried that the dust from the shavings would bother her. The shavings are pine thanks!


----------



## Pajarini (Mar 4, 2015)

I think it depends if they don't eat it. My budgies ate the wood shavings and it got stuck in their stomachs. I'm surprised my budgies are still alive!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sarah,

Housing the hamsters in the same room will be fine. 
I'd recommend putting the cages on different sides of the room or if that isn't possible, then have them some distance away from each other. *


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been using sterile wood shavings in the brooders that I use for hand raising for years without any problems. Don't know about the ones you have in Canada, but ours are dust free and are made from pine that has not been treated with anything. They are used for bedding for guinea pigs, pet mice and rats etc. as well as bedding in brooders. I have never had any of the birds try to eat the shavings. And seeing that they actually chew wood in the wild as well as often chewing wooden perches they should be able to digest the wood anyway. It is a natural material and should break down even in the birds digestive tract.


----------

